# SA Adelaide More YFW



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Fished with a friend today. He waded and I fished from the Yak. The fishing was slow and we only spotted small schools of fish. Managed 15 fish between the 2 of us in a few hours of fishing.


----------



## waterlaze (May 16, 2011)

That's a SLOW days fishing!! 15 fish here in Sydney would count as a top notch day.
you must be spoiled over there in SA.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

You did well Kelvin - as usual - great feed. There was not much YFW action early on but perhaps the tide was too full then ?


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Kelvin,
That would have been you I saw then - I was teaching my 6yr old daughter to "steer" the Oasis so thought I'd stay well clear while you guys were stalking a few fish in the shallows.
I saw a few good ones come out.....lots of patience needed! My father in law and I fished earlier that morning - no fish, only a few squid.

Your rod/reel setup looked unusual, what were they?

Cheers

Hank


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

KhoisanX said:


> Hey Kelvin,
> That would have been you I saw then - I was teaching my 6yr old daughter to "steer" the Oasis so thought I'd stay well clear while you guys were stalking a few fish in the shallows.
> I saw a few good ones come out.....lots of patience needed! My father in law and I fished earlier that morning - no fish, only a few squid.
> 
> ...


Khoisan it looked like your daughter was having fun.
I fish with a pair of outdoor expidition graphite 2kg to 5kg rods. They were cheap and light and other than the horrible blue color, do the job. They are light enough to fish for whiting but still have enough stiffness for squid and snook.
The reels are the smallest Pfleuger Supreme XT. Once again cheap gear that I can fish hard on the Yak. I fish 8lb braid as these are my general purpose outfits and i can pull up a snagged squid jig with 8lb. If I am just going for whiting I will drop down to 2lb.



waterlaze said:


> That's a SLOW days fishing!! 15 fish here in Sydney would count as a top notch day.
> you must be spoiled over there in SA.


When the season is underway, bag limits are the norm. I fished alot of NSW growing up and do miss tailor fishing at Moruya, jetty fishing Eden and estruary fishing in general. But 30lb snapper and 50cm KGW make up for it.



solatree said:


> You did well Kelvin - as usual - great feed. There was not much YFW action early on but perhaps the tide was too full then ?


I have always done better on the low tide off the beach. However fishing the nearby jetties, I like a high tide just on sunset.


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

The blue rods certainly look funky 

I have a similar approach - I use the Shimano Raiders and Symetre/Saros for the yak; don't mind if they take a few knocks and dunking in the water. I've got some top drawer Japanese stuff that I'm precious about and I'll use if I want to wade or fish the stones.

Hope to see you out there again; next time I'll come around and say hello.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Tides were good today for another YFW hunt. I knew it was going to be good when I got bites within seconds of my first cast. The fish were not huge and I had downsized to size 10 longshank hooks this trip after missing many bites last trip using size 6. Caught 3 fish in the first 5 casts. It went slow after 12 fish so I repositioned the Yak another 10m away and was soon onto more fish. Bagged out in under an hour, so headed out a bit deeper to get a few squid to top up the bag. Caught 4 squid before I called it a day.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

you ahbve done it agaiin 
good fishing


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Kelvin said:


> KhoisanX said:
> 
> 
> > Your rod/reel setup looked unusual, what were they?Hank
> ...


Hey Kelvin, you sound like the chap who convinced me to buy two similar rod reel setups yesterday 

BTW what is you preferred bait for catching YFW?

Cheers Adrian


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

I like live saltwater yabbies or live worms if I have the time to collect them.
Otherwise I will use store bought live worms, frozen bloodworms or dried worms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Had another fish today. The wind made fishing very difficult. I had only caught 3 fish in the first hour and was getting a bit worried. After moving half a dozen times I finally located the school and managed 19 before I ran out of bait. A small stingray made life interesting after taking an interest in my bait and pulling off 50m of braid before I clamped down and broke the line. 10m later another slightly larger one came along and snaffled my bait. I fought it for a good 10min and managed to get it under the yak before I had enough and broke the trace.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Worms for bait Kelvin ? Drewboy had a strong run on his worm - praps that was a ray too.


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Kelvin said:


> I like live saltwater yabbies or live worms if I have the time to collect them.
> Otherwise I will use store bought live worms, frozen bloodworms or dried worms.


Next time you are going to collect some worms give me a shout and I'll come and see how you do it, watched videos etc but would like to see up close


----------



## wigan (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelvin whereabouts you catching all this fish? i know you wont give the exact spo\t but just a rough idea eg distance from shore depth etc. I have been out fishless for last 6 trips need some help lol


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

wigan said:


> Kelvin whereabouts you catching all this fish? i know you wont give the exact spo\t but just a rough idea eg distance from shore depth etc. I have been out fishless for last 6 trips need some help lol


 x2
might be the bait - i have been trying plastics - still learning


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

That might be my last YFW trip till after christmas. I will be chasing the snapper before christmas (charter boat) and will be trying to turn some whiting heads into snapper. I fish between Westbeach and Marino and likely the same spots as Drew and Solatree and co.

I dig bloodworms from Outer Harbour and it is pure hard work with a garden fork. Dig a trench 0.5m deep and keep turning over the mud. Break up all the large clods and collect and wriggling worms. I can't catch beachworms and after many trips have given up trying. Phil on the Fishsa site has held a few howto days and I might join him at some point. I also pump saltwater yabbies and have shown Drewboy how and where.

I am about 50m from shore depending on location and tide. I anchor over the outer sankbank and fish back towards shore.


----------



## AndySA (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Kelvin,

You've certainly mastered the whiting and squid in your area, excellent work once again.

I tried Pt Gawler again on Saturday, it was actually quite rough at the end of the river itself before I even got out to the mouth. Didn't feel too stable in my little Sierra, so I had to stay in the river. I tied up to a mangrove for a while, and as the tide went out I saw a lot of fish hanging around, (salmon, whiting, bream) but none of them were interested in my bait (frozen squid). With your expertise Kelvin (or anyone else), do you think changing bait (to worms for example) would have resulted in some interest from the fish, or were they just "not biting" (I literally had whiting touching the bait as they swam past at one point!).

Also, after reading the whiting "Fish of the Month" article, I am very keen to try catching whiting on poppers. The mouth of Gawler River "seems" like a great place to try this. It is very sandy and gets quite shallow around low tide. Has anyone tried this in this area? Has anyone had any success with poppers in SA in general? (don't hear much about it here, seems to be more an eastern state thing)

Thanks guys.


----------



## wigan (Mar 12, 2011)

I am going to try the Port this week from Outer Habour, i have tried Semaphore the last few times with no luck but i dont reckon i go out far enough. The shark shield is on its way tho then i can hit the reef.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Do you prefer a running sinker above the bait or do you use a paternoster for YFW off a yak?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Andy, metro whiting are very fussy. As you get away from the big city they tend to be easier to catch and will take frozen worms and cockles. They have to be very hungry to take squid. With livebait you greatly increase your chances. If I have live worms, 99% of the time if I see YFW and can present a bait to them, I will catch them.

Squidley I fish without a sinker.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

very helpful Kelvin
hope to see you out there sometime


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, have a great time on the snapper trip


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

My Bro came down to Adelaide and we did 3 charters over 3 days. Caught plenty of ruggers and my Bro caught a few bigger fish to over 17lb. My best was only 55cm  
Fished from Cape Jerivs and Offshore from Adelaide. We got to play with a few new toys including a Stella 5000SW, Branzino 3000 and Catalina 4500. YFW heads and frames worked very well as bait.
Here are a few Pics


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Some nice looking snapper there Kelvin and one helluva KGW   Was the charter out of Adelaide of from a charter at Cape Jervis?
Cheers


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

thta KGW is a ripper - nice pics - you must have had fun


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Kelvin you have had a very nice Christmas.

Fish and some new toys, can't beat that.

Kelvin how big was KGW, looks nice !

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Steve
It went 48cm. Was a nice fish but still a few cm short of my PB which was also caught off Kangaroo Island


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Kelvin said:


> Hi Steve
> It went 48cm. Was a nice fish but still a *few cm short of my PB *


 :shock: :shock: Holy crap ! ! !

Steve


----------

